# Quecksilberadamantit



## Capt. Mighty (7. Juni 2007)

Juhu, ich möchte gerne wissen wie ich Quecksilberadamantit herstellen kann? 

Ich habe die Mats und den Quecksilberstein und nen Kumpel meinte das der Grossmeister in Aldor vom Fahrstuhl nach rechts einem das beibringt, aber es geht nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann es sein das mir Ruf fehlt oder das der falsche Lehrer ist oder sogar das es nicht mein Beruf ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin Juwielenschleifer und Bergbau geskillt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Capt. Mighty


----------



## Isegrim (7. Juni 2007)

Juwelenschleifer stimmt schon. Aber es wird am Ruf liegen. Kann dir leider nur diesen Eintrag bei wowhead anbieten. Dort sind vier Juwelenschleifen Großmeister aufgelistet, die dieses Rezept lehren. Klicke auf ihre Namen für ihren Standort mit einer Karte.
Nur für welchen man Ruf bei Aldor und für welchen man Ruf bei Sehern braucht, steht nicht dabei. Da heißt es ausprobieren.


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (8. Juni 2007)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31079

Antwort #11 (weiß aber nicht, ob sie stimmt)


----------



## Capt. Mighty (8. Juni 2007)

JohnDoe_JohnDoe schrieb:


> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31079
> 
> Antwort #11 (weiß aber nicht, ob sie stimmt)



Also dazu sag ich nix mehr, ich hab das ganze Viertel zerlegt, hab sozusagen jeden Flüchtling ausgefragt, aber es ist kein Juwelenschleifgrossmeister dort! (Das ist nicht persönlich gemeint aber es gibt vieler dieser Posts!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab gestern irgendwo gelesen hast es in Netherbrug oder irgendwo mit Nether was sein soll mit irgend welche Säulen oder so! Ich werd dem mal auf Grund gehen, wenn ich mit lvl 66 da überhaupt hinkomme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für die Info an euch beiden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Update* Also wie ihr vielleicht kennt, man hat eine Phase wo man seinen Berufe innerhalb weniger Minuten um 20-30 verbessert. Das war bei mir der Fall und ich bin zum Meister geradt und habe einfach wie blöde auf Lernen geklickt! Da war diese Quecksilberadamantit herstellung dabei ich habe sie nur wie doof gesucht und jetzt entlich gefunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sry das ich so ein Trubel gemacht habe! Das war in der Liste ganz unten!

*INFO* Im Unteren Viertel gibt es glaube keinen!

MfG Capt. Mighty


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (8. Juni 2007)

lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gut, dass es geklappt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

